# For my older freinds.....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*To help save the economy, the Government will announce next month that the Immigration Department will start deporting seniors (instead of illegal's) in order to lower **Social Security **a**nd Medicare costs.*

 *Older people are easier to catch and will not remember how to get back home.*

 *I started to cry when I thought of you.*

 *Then it dawned on me ... oh, **crap** ...I'll see you on the bus!*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not old.... I still found that funny!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO Good one !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Tom's not old but probably pretty easy to catch. Just watch out when you grab his tail. He bites.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought only girls bite!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny stuff 220...save me a seat ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just hope it's not the short bus.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope they deport me north ...I'm more fluent in Canadian than Spanish.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I hope they deport me north ...I'm more fluent in Canadian than Spanish.


 Use the second to depart the deporters.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's pretty good!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I thought only girls bite!


I'll do whatever it takes pal ! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hope they deport me north ...I'm more fluent in Canadian than Spanish.


 A GREAT idea, some Cheap Manageable Workers,maybe a bit slow, just have to keep the electric fence on !!!!!!! HA !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not worried, I know the way back, I think,if I can remember it. Oh well the Mexican Govt. will let me know.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Not worried, I know the way back, I think,if I can remember it. Oh well the Mexican Govt. will let me know.


HAHAHAHHA!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

See me on the bus? Where we goin? Will I be able to bring my Pediasure Shakes? Bus? Where? A bus?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> See me on the bus? Where we goin? Will I be able to bring my Pediasure Shakes? Bus? Where? A bus?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL Jim!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> See me on the bus? Where we goin? Will I be able to bring my Pediasure Shakes? Bus? Where? A bus?


We're going for ice cream Jim....and then a little walk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But bring him back soon Don as its nearly time for his afternoon sleep.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Siesta !


----------

